# I Like Redheads



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Excellent!!!_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nailed it!


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

as Borat would say: "very nice, I like"


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> I like those redheads too.  Beautiful redheads and wonderful photographs B!


Thanks Trishy!

'Preciate the kind words everyone. Well, everyone who's not bowhunting.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice shots, I would sure like to shoot and mount one of those.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are great photo, usually i am not a far of red heads but just the human kind


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

great shots. look at that eye!


----------

